

Feedbin now supports PubSubHubbub - julien
http://blog.feedbin.me/2013/12/03/pubsubhubbub/

======
conesus
I wrote up a blog post a couple years ago about how to integrate PubSubHubbub
yourself.

[http://blog.newsblur.com/post/20371256202/building-real-
time...](http://blog.newsblur.com/post/20371256202/building-real-time-feed-
updates-for-newsblur)

That blog post includes what to look for in the RSS feed and how to subscribe
to updates. It's written in Python, but that's just a short-hand way of saying
it's in plain english.

It also includes details on how to then push the real-time updates out to
clients using JavaScript and Socket.io.

~~~
julien
Great one! I sent a bunch of people who asked how to get started into that
direction :)

------
julien
Also, did you know that the Feedbin 'Subscribe' button is a SubToMe button?
Add one to yoru blog too!

